# Bullet Pens



## arkie (Nov 10, 2012)

[attachment=13355] [attachment=13356]

Real Wyoming prairie rattlesnake skin cast in clear resin atop a real bullets - .30-06 caliber - brass with gold trim and nickel plated with chrome trim.

This pen uses real, brand new 30-06 caliber rifle cartridge components. A .308 caliber copper-jacketed bullet is assembled to the dimensions of real, live ammunition. The completed cartridge is powder-coated in gloss clear powder-coat for maximum durability and protection from tarnish.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

arkie said:


> Real Wyoming ... real bullets - ... This pen uses real ... to the dimensions of real, live ammunition. ...



All ammo cartridges are "real" or else they are fake (made of cake icing lol) and thus not "brass" or "shells" but not all "real" ammo is "live". When you say "live" do you mean to say these "pen cartridges" still have the primers in them? Because if they do you have some "real live 007 pens!" 

They are pretty.


----------



## arkie (Nov 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> arkie said:
> 
> 
> > Real Wyoming ... real bullets - ... This pen uses real ... to the dimensions of real, live ammunition. ...
> ...



No, there is no primer or charge, no 007 here.  The cartridge casing is real, never assembled into a live round, and the nib is likewise a real slug. The slug is seated to the depth it would be if part of a live round. 

I call these "real bullet" pens because they use components manufactured for use in making live rounds. Many "bullet pen" kits, like the bolt action, use parts made for pens that merely resemble bullets. A firearms enthusiast will notice the difference immediately.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2012)

arkie said:


> .. A firearms enthusiast will notice the difference immediately.



Oh I noticed, I just wanted clarification on why you used the word "live". A live round is one ready for detonation/firing. Or I guess "writing" now. I have some .50 cal rounds now that would make a cigar pen. 

:no dice. more please:


----------



## arkie (Nov 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> arkie said:
> 
> 
> > .. A firearms enthusiast will notice the difference immediately.
> ...



I have some 50 cal myself that I intend to make into pens one of these days. Need more time awake and off work.... :morning2:


----------

